# 23' Explorer T.V. - Rebuild



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

1999 23' Explorer Tunnel Vee
1999 200 hp Optimax
2009 Coastline Trailer

I am in the process of updating my 23' T.V. In this rebuild I am going to modify the layout of the boat with the hopes of making it more user friendly. My plan is to glass the gas tank under a raised console, modify the hatches, relocate the live well, re-gelcoat the deck and possibly the hull. Among other things...


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*More*

...


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Should look good keep us updated. Good luck


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BR836BO,*

Looks like a fun job. What are you going to do in the rear where you have merged the two boxes? BTW, I have a '98 23' Explorer with an elevated deck. Mine is on an aluminum riser and I used a 60 gallon aluminum gas tank under the riser. I originally had a 150 Yamaha and repowered with a 200 HPDI in 2007. 200 hp is much better for that hull. Good luck and enjoy!:cheers: Just noticed I got your handle wrong, sorry about that!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Alright! Looking forward to following your progress... Threads like this are always kewl. :brew:


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

Fishstringer, I'm merging the two hatches and making them one. I will level the floor with the front one and install only one hatch (long ways). These will become dry storage and the hatch in front of the motor will become my live well.



fishnstringer said:


> Looks like a fun job. What are you going to do in the rear where you have merged the two boxes? BTW, I have a '98 23' Explorer with an elevated deck. Mine is on an aluminum riser and I used a 60 gallon aluminum gas tank under the riser. I originally had a 150 Yamaha and repowered with a 200 HPDI in 2007. 200 hp is much better for that hull. Good luck and enjoy!:cheers: Just noticed I got your handle wrong, sorry about that!


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I had a 2000 and Majek23 on here has one check your stringers in the hull real good both of our boats the stringers pulled loose and the hole side of mine delaminated and the whole side peeled off!!!!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*That doesn't sound like fun Paragod.*

I've not had my first problem with my hull, but I will keep my eye peeled.
Did you repair it or did Explorer?


paragod said:


> I had a 2000 and Majek23 on here has one check your stringers in the hull real good both of our boats the stringers pulled loose and the hole side of mine delaminated and the whole side peeled off!!!!


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Please do get back about what you see inside. Last week I helped my friend cut the deck out of his 23' because of a cracked hull. We discovered so much delamination through out the entire inside, pulled stringer, etc, that we're not quite sure what to do, it's that bad. 
Of course Kevin quickly put a number on it, and would do a great job of fixing it. But it was high enough to look for another hull instead. 
I've always heard that the 23' was prone to the tunnels cracking, but this is one of the worst built boats I've ever seen. The stringers look like scrap piece of lumber cobbled together. Instead of building actual reinforcement ribs, it looks like they used porch lattice wood strips. I hope this is not what you find. I've always liked the ride and performance of those hulls. It disappointed me cause I wanted to blame it on his abuse. (which didn't help)


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

I have no plans cutting into the deck and check the stringers. My hull has no cracks or soft spots...that I know of. I am simply doing cosmetic updates.




CaptPb said:


> Please do get back about what you see inside. Last week I helped my friend cut the deck out of his 23' because of a cracked hull. We discovered so much delamination through out the entire inside, pulled stringer, etc, that we're not quite sure what to do, it's that bad.
> Of course Kevin quickly put a number on it, and would do a great job of fixing it. But it was high enough to look for another hull instead.
> I've always heard that the 23' was prone to the tunnels cracking, but this is one of the worst built boats I've ever seen. The stringers look like scrap piece of lumber cobbled together. Instead of building actual reinforcement ribs, it looks like they used porch lattice wood strips. I hope this is not what you find. I've always liked the ride and performance of those hulls. It disappointed me cause I wanted to blame it on his abuse. (which didn't help)


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

fishnstringer said:


> I've not had my first problem with my hull, but I will keep my eye peeled.
> Did you repair it or did Explorer?


 Dargel had already bought them when I got it very nice guys but and wanted to fix it but on my dime. Cant blame them they didnt make it.

How long have u had the hull ? Why do all that work if u have a hornets nest down below. A bad wave the wrong way to fast with a loose stringer might not be good .


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

"A bad wave the wrong way to fast with a loose stringer might not be good ."

That's how we discovered Pandora's box inside that one. Real rough day coming back from the Landcut. A few hard hits. Next run the boat won't plane well, wants to porpuse badly. 
Excessive water in the hull. Everything got worse from there. 
In any event, there could be a custom K-top (real big w/ back rest/brace) for a 23' Explorer for sale soon.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Fiberglass Time*

I hooked the boat up yesterday, pulled it over to George in Pearland to get the fiberglass work done. After speaking to him on multiple occasions and going over all the things I wanted done...I'm confident he can do what I want. I will check in on it every once in a while and get some work in progress photos.


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

*Cool, I will be following your progress.*

You will enjoy seeing your hard work come together. I am enjoying mine even though I am not completely done yet. (1989 Kenner Project)


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Is the cc off a Flatscat? I like following the threads. Keep the pics comin.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Original Console*



devil1824 said:


> Is the cc off a Flatscat? I like following the threads. Keep the pics comin.


No....it's the original console that came with the boat. I am having George fill in all the holes so I can change the location of my instruments.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

just a suggestion (if you hadn't already planned on this) but I would have him fiberglass your console to your raised deck. That way you don't have to worry about screws coming loose over time. Plus it makes it more water tight around the bottom obviously.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

spotsndots said:


> just a suggestion (if you hadn't already planned on this) but I would have him fiberglass your console to your raised deck. That way you don't have to worry about screws coming loose over time. Plus it makes it more water tight around the bottom obviously.
> 
> Keep the pics coming.


Yep...it was already fiber glassed in (originally) and will be fiber glassed in again on the raised console.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

ok so i started to work on the boat this morning and i got alot done but then the power got cut off ...w.t.heck... then i stuck my hands in the acetone bucket to clean the fiberglass off which was not a good idea cus it felt like i stuck my hands in a bucket of ice  Pictures coming soon ......well as soon as it warms up lol


----------



## majek23 (May 28, 2004)

*Yep pretty sick about mine...*

I'm with CaptPb & Paragod...bought mine with blown engine as project boat and seller and friends indicated hull was fine. Not the case at all after buying engine and riggin the way I wanted...first ride out on calm water...a feeling I do not wish on anyone, not even the 2Cooler that sold it to me!

Not sure how much work you have done but it will make you sick if you have to redo it.

I'm in Limbo right now as we cut the hole to isnpect and as said by others some of the nastiest work I've seen on stingers. Granted you wont see a lot unless you watch boats built or visit fiberglass shops but...

Good luck with your project.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Stringer Issues*

Majek23 sorry for your troubles on your boat, it seems to be a trend between the other 2cooler who have posted on this thread. However my best analogy for the situation is up until this past summer I owned a 2007 F-250 with a 6.0 engine in it. Now if you know anything about this engine you know the troubles people have had with them. Mine however had no issues, and it had over 100K miles on it before trading it in on my new truck. I could have followed the hype and had a mechanic try to prevent the problem or I could take my chances with it. With which I did.
The point was brought up "why do all this work with a possible hornets' nest below". The fact is that I have a 12 year old boat, too which I'm the 3rd owner. It seems to me that each of you didn't find out/research the stringers in your boat (nor did I) before purchasing it and have came across this unfortunate issue after the fact. I am not sure what path you would have taken if told to cut open the deck open to research the possible stringer issue, but I have decided to lick my wounds if this becomes an issue in the future. Plus the number of people I personally know who one this same boat, with no issues&#8230;out weights the people who have responded to this thread.
Please feel free to post a thread about how you resolved the stringer issues, so in the future I can use it as a guide. Tight lines!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*BR836PO,*

I couldn't agree with you more. Possibly Majek23 thinks all of the owners of Explorer 23' TVs should cut their decks open to make sure the stringers aren't astray? I'm sure there have been other hulls with stringer problems, but hopefully not all of them by the same manufacturer. Must have been a bad day in Corsicana when his hull was up? Maybe it was during the last big fish kill on the coast?:biggrin:


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Progress update*

I stopped by Georges shop today to check on the progress and go over a couple of details. He is currently glassing the raised deck in and has leveled off the hatches is in the back. I didnt snap any pictures but he expects to be finish with it by the end of the week (weather permitting).

As a side note, George asked me if I wanted to take a look at the stringers, but as I explained on this thread...I will take my chances.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Updates*

Progress pictures.

Colin and Travis are D-Bags...


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

836, love the trailer! Wish some cool dude, 2cooler on here would build me a new one!:doowapsta


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Progress Pictures*

Glass work and paint are almost complete. George has a couple of small things to finish up...however its about 90% complete. I will start wet sanding/compounding the hull once I get it back.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's coming along. Best of luck with the remainder of this project and don't get greedy and keep it to yourself. :wink: Keep us posted.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Wetsand*

Starting the wet sand / scratch repair process. As you can see in the photo, the transom has a defined water line and a bunch of holes from previous attachments...


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Looking good br836po.*

I'm glad it's you doing all of that sanding, and not me.:biggrin: Keep up the good work. What kind of hatch covers are you going to use. I have never found any for my Explorer that will not leak.:headknock:help:


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*So-Pac Hatch Covers*



fishnstringer said:


> I'm glad it's you doing all of that sanding, and not me.:biggrin: Keep up the good work. What kind of hatch covers are you going to use. I have never found any for my Explorer that will not leak.:headknock:help:


I purchased light grey SO-PAC (4000 Series) 10-3/4" x 20-1/2" Hatches.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

lookin good!


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great job and it sure looks nice! I can't wait to see it finished. It's amazing how you can transform a old boat into brand new again. I hope to do this to mine some day. Keep us posted.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Awlgrip Conmplete*

I had a change in plans on the paint scheme. I was originally only planning to have the back half of my boat painted to match the console, but since I had enough (Awlgrip) paint remaining...I decided to have the complete profile painted. I'm glad I did...what a deference!

On Sunday I began installing some of the new components and electrical layout.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Rub Rail molding*

:question: I am in need of *6' *of rub rail molding (as pictured below). If anyone has some lying around (or new), please let me know. I refuse to by 50' of new molding to repair this section on my boat.

PM me, I am in the Pearland area.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome.....


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

I think i have some in the shop but ill check tomorrow


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My latest hatch covers in the rear*

are those you've posted a picture of, however they leak like all of the rest.:headknock
Your latest photos show some marked progress and improvement. It looks great. Enjoy!:cheers:


br836po said:


> I purchased light grey SO-PAC (4000 Series) 10-3/4" x 20-1/2" Hatches.


----------



## jessefrancisco (Oct 7, 2006)

*GOOD LOOKING BOAT*

I saw this same boat in Pearland while it was getting redone, Man did it come out nice. Hope the guys do mine just as good or better can't wait to pick mine up.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Man that came out nice!


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Updates*

Almost there, it's about 90 percent complete. I had some issues with the radio and had to send it back to Fusion. Hopefully they have a speedy turnaround. I am ready to put it in the water. I still have some minor things to complete. i.e. windshield, cut out the hatches in the raised console, install the cleats, etc


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Nice! Where did ya get that switch panel?


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Switch Panel*



saltwatersensations said:


> Nice! Where did ya get that switch panel?


http://www.ezacdc.com/Scripts/battery-components.asp


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

That ended up being a good idea for the speakers......lookin good


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*Final result...*

Complete! I want to say thanks to Chris at Compadres Ink for the stickers!


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice...real nice.

But go ahead and get some mounts/racks for those coolers that lft em off the deck. Otherwise you'll have ugly spots on that new gel coat floor in no time at all.


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

Durtjunkee said:


> Nice...real nice.
> 
> But go ahead and get some mounts/racks for those coolers that lft em off the deck. Otherwise you'll have ugly spots on that new gel coat floor in no time at all.


Ya...its in the works. As you can see I currently do not have any rod holders either.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Thumbs up!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

nice looking sled!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Heck of a job!*

Love that bad Explorer decal! The only thing I would change is those cleats(and add rod holders, of coarse). I put the original pop-ups on mine, and even with the bottom exposed they have worked great. I made a water diverter(shield) out of aluminum, and had it welded up for the front cleats, because it would touch the water in a turn. The rear ones probably do too, but I've not worried about them. It looks like a new rig and you should be very proud!:cheers:


----------



## OVERSIZE (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking Explorer


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, I think I rigged this boat twice in the last month after a sudden hit blew your motor up. Really nice with the brand new motor and the Power Pole going on it next week. I have to say Brad you did a great job and you to George.


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Evans Thumbs up with yall I hear alot of good things about yall and yeah Brad did do a good job!...........Hey Evans by any chance do you have a 140 luper power head for sale?


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.ezacdc.com/Scripts/battery-components.asp

I have the exact same hull in the Destiny,and been eyeing the acdc kits to replace the mess that came with my boat. Did you use the ezacdc wiring kit as well and what length did you go with. I know there is a up to 20ft kit and up to 30ft kit but I dont want alot of excess wires wraped up under the console. Do you happen to have any pictures of your wiring under the console would love to see it.

Also Great Job It looks Great.
Tony R


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

It is unfortunate, but Brian (Evans Marine) is correct. My motor took a dump at the beginning of April, after hitting a underwater structure in the middle of Christmas Bay. Not to mention that was my first time to put it back in the water after doing the complete rebuild. The new motor is on, along with a new Atlas jackplate and soon to be 8' powerpole. For what it's worth I have to thank both Brian (Evans Marine) and George (George in Pearland) for all of the help they have provided.

Tonysend2001 as for the rewire question. I only purchased the prewired (8) switch panel. I ran my own wires to the items that I wanted to control. I currently do not have any pictures, however my boat will be over at Brian


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

what did you repower with?


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Brad, George I sure don't have any loopers for sale. I can get re-manned for you if this is what your in the market for. If not call Dean or Josh at Shaver Street Marine, I garantee he has a used one. George I gave a 36' Scarab at the shop that needs some paint work done in the engine well, is this something you do? If so Give me a shout 281-559-2628


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*200 hp Optimax*

I purchased a new 2009 200hp Optimax, never titled, no hrs.



Durtjunkee said:


> what did you repower with?


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice rebuild


----------



## rdunagan (Apr 10, 2011)

ouch that had to have made your heart sink when you hit the underwater object! i know mine did for ya. heck of a job redoing that boat!


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Brad What did you do with you old motor? Yeah Brian i sure do ill call you today once i finsh cleaning the shop.....Thanks for the info


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

br836po said:


> I stopped by Georges shop today to check on the progress and go over a couple of details. He is currently glassing the raised deck in and has leveled off the hatches is in the back. I didnt snap any pictures but he expects to be finish with it by the end of the week (weather permitting).
> 
> *As a side note, George asked me if I wanted to take a look at the stringers, but as I explained on this thread...I will take my chances.*


Nice job but incredibly brave to do all that work and not verify the condition of the stringers beforehand. I personally would not ever reconstruct a boat before making sure the hull integrity was good. Many moons ago I did boat repair work and saw first hand the results of an owner trying to cut corners by not resolving issues like a stringer system that was a complete joke. Good luck...


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*20 lashes with a wet noodle!*

I guess commtrd wants to be able to tell you "I told you so"!
BR836PO made that decision many moons ago, and has to roll with the punches now. However, I will say I think he's pretty secure, since I have the same hull and there are no signs of any problems with the stringers, except the one that drives the boat is a little strange!


commtrd said:


> Nice job but incredibly brave to do all that work and not verify the condition of the stringers beforehand. I personally would not ever reconstruct a boat before making sure the hull integrity was good. Many moons ago I did boat repair work and saw first hand the results of an owner trying to cut corners by not resolving issues like a stringer system that was a complete joke. Good luck...


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

commtrd said:


> Nice job but incredibly brave to do all that work and not verify the condition of the stringers beforehand. I personally would not ever reconstruct a boat before making sure the hull integrity was good. Many moons ago I did boat repair work and saw first hand the results of an owner trying to cut corners by not resolving issues like a stringer system that was a complete joke. Good luck...


gezzz...here we go again.:headknock

commtrd,

I promise my decision does not affect your pocket book now...nor many moons from now.


----------

